# Crypt balansae and question



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a ton of this in my tank, I absolutely love it. I was looking at it's requirements for water parameters on various websites and they all say they grow 6"-8" tall. Well mine has about half inch wide leaves, and grows to the top of my tank. My tank is about 21" tall, about 19" from the substrate. So my question is, why the hell is mine so damn big compared to the average? Am I just doing something right? I find it kind of weird mine apparently grows twice as big as what the general consensus is. Maybe those sites are wrong? that's kind of why I'm asking, do you guys have any and how big does yours get? Thoughts?

Also, I'm changing out from dirt to stratum since I have had some laying around for a while. I want a darker substrate than what I have and stratum is a nice color and I don't want to spend money on more substrate right now, seems pointless. I'm kinda concerned about it changing the parameters of my water so much that it kills back my plants. Right now my parameters are at ph 7.5, gh is about 8 dgh, and kh is at around 5 I think, I honestly have never switched from dirt to aquasoil only vice versa.


----------



## Tropica North America (Jun 19, 2016)

troutsniffer said:


> I have a ton of this in my tank, I absolutely love it. I was looking at it's requirements for water parameters on various websites and they all say they grow 6"-8" tall. Well mine has about half inch wide leaves, and grows to the top of my tank. My tank is about 21" tall, about 19" from the substrate. So my question is, why the hell is mine so damn big compared to the average? Am I just doing something right? I find it kind of weird mine apparently grows twice as big as what the general consensus is. Maybe those sites are wrong? that's kind of why I'm asking, do you guys have any and how big does yours get? Thoughts?


C. balansae will grow upwards of 24" tall so I would assume the sites you visited may have the incorrect information.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------

